# Automatische anmeldung auf IP Kamera



## emilio (23. Mrz 2015)

Hallo

ich bin neu hier und habe nur sehr wenig Java Kenntnisse,

Ich Programmiere hauptsächlich SPS Steuerungen. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. Ich möchte in eine SPS Visualisierung eine IP Kamera mit einbinden. Hierfür verwende ich eine Foscam FI9828W die über einen Webbrowser aufgerufen werden kann. Ich kann in die SPS Visualisierung ein Internet Explorer Fenster öffnen mit einer html Seite.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Foscam</title>
</head>
<body>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=http://192.168.178.52:88"/>
</body>
</html>
```


Hiermit wird in der Visualisierung die Kameraseite aufgerufen. Leider muss ich jedes Mal den Benutzer und das Passwort eingeben.

gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Login in mit einen Java Script zu Automatisieren damit ich mich nicht jedes Mal anmelden muss?

Bin bis jetzt in alles anderen Foren (HTML) gescheidert. Ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dompteur (23. Mrz 2015)

Versuche es einmal, die Login-Daten in der Url mitzugeben 

```
URL=http://user:passwort@192.168.178.52:88
```


----------



## emilio (23. Mrz 2015)

Hallo
ich habe es so versucht, leider ohne erfolg. Es kommt nur die Anmeldeseite


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=http://Username=Andreras:password=123456@192.168.178.52:88"/>
```


----------



## Dompteur (23. Mrz 2015)

Hast du es auch so probiert ? : 
http://Andreras:123456@192.168.178.52:88

Wobei ich hoffe, dass du wirklich Andreras meinst ;-)


----------



## emilio (23. Mrz 2015)

Hallo
ja habe ich auch. Das war ein schreibfehler. "Andreas"
Geht aber auch nicht. Hier mal ein paar bilder


----------



## Dompteur (23. Mrz 2015)

Du könntest noch etwas versuchen:
http://192.168.178.52:88?username=Andreas&passwd=123456

Sonst wäre der vollständigen HTML-Quelltext interessant. 
Oder zumindest die Zeilen mit den Tags "FORM" und "INPUT".


----------



## emilio (23. Mrz 2015)

Hallo
geht leider auch nicht.
hier mal die anleitung

```
http://www.ipcamcontrol.net/files/Foscam IPCamera CGI User Guide-V1.0.4.pdf
```



Der HTML Code läst sich nicht richtig Kopieren nur mit Innere HTML Kopieren oder Aussere HTML Kopieren

Ich habe ja oben Bilder von der Input Feldern gemacht.

Im Anhang mal ein script wie es bei einer Zmodo Kamer ging. Ist aber nicht von mir


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
	<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
	<head>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=gb2312" />
	<title>IP Camera Manager</title>
	<style type="text/css">
	<!--
	body {
		margin-left: 0px;
		margin-top: 0px;
		margin-right: 0px;
		margin-bottom: 0px;
		background-color: #63D2FF;
	}
	-->
	</style>
	<script type="text/javascript">
	function InitControl()
	{
		Zmodo_ActiveX.SetHostInfo("192.168.178.37",8000,1);
		Zmodo_ActiveX.SetSysLanguage(3);
		Zmodo_ActiveX.SetLoginUser("admin");
	}
	</script>
	</head>
	<body onload="InitControl()">
	<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tbody><tr>
	<td align="center"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tr>
	<td align="center"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
	<td>
	<object classid="CLSID:D9305048-DD6B-4EDF-8706-096EBE24E1D7" codebase="IPCWeb.cab#version=1,1,6,18"   width="1000", height="620" id="Zmodo_ActiveX" onclick="window.location.reload(true);"></object>
	</td>
	</tr>
	</table></td>
	</tr></table></td>
	</tr></tbody>
	</table>
	</body>
	</html>
```


----------



## Dompteur (23. Mrz 2015)

In der Anleitung habe ich gleich auf Seite 6 folgendes gefunden:
http://192.168.1.2/cgi-bin/CGIProxy.fcgi&usr=admin&pwd=123&cmd=ABC

Statt ABC könntest du "snapPicture" versuchen.


----------



## emilio (23. Mrz 2015)

Hallo
das mit snapPicture habe ich versucht. Hier erhalte ich eine JPG bild. 

mit diesem befehl erhalte ich auch das Videobild


```
http://192.168.178.52:88/cgi-bin/CGIProxy.fcgi?usr=Andreas&pwd=123456&cmd=setSubStreamFormat&format=1
http://192.168.178.52:88/cgi-bin/CGIStream.cgi?cmd=GetMJStream&usr=Andreas&pwd=123456
```

Ist halt nicht das was ich benötige.


----------

